# Alright, my polycystic sisters....



## Weeze (Feb 17, 2009)

How do you deal with the pain? 
I'm have PCOS and I'm in SO much pain right now.
I've taken 5 advil, a hot shower, and I have a hot beanbag on my stomach right now.

NOTHING IS WORKING.

It was so bad late last night that I couldn't walk, my entire legs were cramping up. I have no idea what else to do. My gyno isn't taking me seriously and says that all I have to do is lose weight and they'll get better.... ok. But what do I do until then? 
I'm at a loss, and I just want it to go away.

I'm just glad it only happens a couple times a year....


----------



## Tooz (Feb 17, 2009)

krismiss said:


> How do you deal with the pain?
> I'm have PCOS and I'm in SO much pain right now.
> I've taken 5 advil, a hot shower, and I have a hot beanbag on my stomach right now.
> 
> ...



Let me preface with the fact that I don't have PCOS as far as I know.

If your gyno is not taking you seriously, find another one. It is hard to find a doctor worth it, but you have got to find one who won't constantly blame your weight. Doctors use this as a cop-out to avoid actually treating you.

That being said, feel better soon


----------



## Mishty (Feb 17, 2009)

Tooz said:


> If your gyno is not taking you seriously, find another one. It is hard to find a doctor worth it, but you have got to find one who won't constantly blame your weight. Doctors use this as a cop-out to avoid actually treating you.



YES!
If your doctor isn't listening to your complaints, ditch him!
I have PCOS and my lovely OB/GYN always makes a point to ask how I'm coming along with my Pill and etc...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 17, 2009)

Pain such as you describe is an indicator that something isn't right, and it shouldn't be dismissed as "just PCOS". PCOS does not automatically mean you have abnormal cysts, and it usually doesn't include pain such as you describe. Cysts are part of a healthy reproductive cycle, but not with severe pain. 

If I were you, I would insist on getting a transvaginal ultrasound exam so you can find out exactly what's going on. If there *is* something wrong, and it goes unchecked, it could put you at risk for some serious complications. This simple exam could save a world of hurt and some big hospital bills.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 17, 2009)

SamanthaNY said:


> Pain such as you describe is an indicator that something isn't right, and it shouldn't be dismissed as "just PCOS". PCOS does not automatically mean you have abnormal cysts, and it usually doesn't include pain such as you describe. Cysts are part of a healthy reproductive cycle, but not with severe pain.
> 
> If I were you, I would insist on getting a transvaginal ultrasound exam so you can find out exactly what's going on. If there *is* something wrong, and it goes unchecked, it could put you at risk for some serious complications. This simple exam could save a world of hurt and some big hospital bills.



What she said. Pain like you describe -- unremitting pain not relieved with what I believe to be too high a dose of Motrin -- is not normal, and certainly not something to be ignored. I've suffered from cysts and have had the pain you describe and it's considered by my providers to be a medical emergency. You may have a cyst which has twisted your ovary around -- called torsion -- which is an emergency. You may have a cyst which has ruptured and what you're feeling is the cyst bleeding into your abdomen. It could even be a dermoid cyst. Or endometriosis. Or it could be fibroids, or even totally unrelated to the cysts .... really, the list goes on and on and the only way to know for sure is to get a transvaginal ultrasound and/or a CT scan.

I don't pull the nurse card very often here, but as a nurse let me tell you that you need to follow up. Today. If your doctor won't care for you, then go to an ER or find another doctor. Pain such as you describe here should never, _ever_, be ignored.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 17, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> What she said. Pain like you describe -- unremitting pain not relieved with what I believe to be too high a dose of Motrin -- is not normal, and certainly not something to be ignored. I've suffered from cysts and have had the pain you describe and it's considered by my providers to be a medical emergency. You may have a cyst which has twisted your ovary around -- called torsion -- which is an emergency. You may have a cyst which has ruptured and what you're feeling is the cyst bleeding into your abdomen. It could even be a dermoid cyst. Or endometriosis. Or it could be fibroids, or even totally unrelated to the cysts .... really, the list goes on and on and the only way to know for sure is to get a transvaginal ultrasound and/or a CT scan.
> 
> I don't pull the nurse card very often here, but as a nurse let me tell you that you need to follow up. Today. If your doctor won't care for you, then go to an ER or find another doctor. Pain such as you describe here should never, _ever_, be ignored.



I wish I had thought to say this, but I suck at communicating and kinda forgot to put it in my post. She is absolutely right, though.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 17, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I wish I had thought to say this, but I suck at communicating and kinda forgot to put it in my post. She is absolutely right, though.



Eh. It's all just part of the job. I get calls like this all the time at work. "Such and such is going on and I'm in HORRIBLE pain. Should I come in?" Ummm... yes!!! I just hate hearing patients blown off by docs who don't want to take the time to look at what's going on. :doh: I mean, I know they're busy but if they're too busy to give each patient good care, then they need to either a) get some help or b) be in a different business.


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 17, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> What she said. Pain like you describe -- unremitting pain not relieved with what I believe to be too high a dose of Motrin -- is not normal, and certainly not something to be ignored. I've suffered from cysts and have had the pain you describe and it's considered by my providers to be a medical emergency. You may have a cyst which has twisted your ovary around -- called torsion -- which is an emergency. You may have a cyst which has ruptured and what you're feeling is the cyst bleeding into your abdomen. It could even be a dermoid cyst. Or endometriosis. Or it could be fibroids, or even totally unrelated to the cysts .... really, the list goes on and on and the only way to know for sure is to get a transvaginal ultrasound and/or a CT scan.
> 
> I don't pull the nurse card very often here, but as a nurse let me tell you that you need to follow up. Today. If your doctor won't care for you, then go to an ER or find another doctor. Pain such as you describe here should never, _ever_, be ignored.


 
What she said.

I have PCOS and never have any pain. Also, my doctor, whom I adore, has said that my weight problems are BECAUSE of the PCOS, not the other way around, so your doc's comment about losing weight is a big red flag to me. See a new doctor. Remember, the doctors are working FOR you, you are paying them, if you aren't happy with the service, find a new provider.


----------



## olwen (Feb 17, 2009)

krismiss said:


> How do you deal with the pain?
> I'm have PCOS and I'm in SO much pain right now.
> I've taken 5 advil, a hot shower, and I have a hot beanbag on my stomach right now.
> 
> ...



I don't have PCOS, but I'm chiming in because the dose of iburpofen you took raised alarm bells. Be careful with the Ibuprofen. Too much will damage your liver and you will also feel aches in your kidneys once it wears off. I've learned that the hard way. I'll never do that again. Don't go past 800mgs (4, 200mg pills at a time) unless your doctor says it's okay.

If your doctor isn't listening to you, get a second opinion. Do not let your doc scapegoat your weight at every turn. There could be something else going on. Don't be afraid to grill the second opinion doc about how they do things either.


----------



## Weeze (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks girls 

I'm planning on going to my college's Health Services in the morning. I told my mom about it, and she's getting worried too, so we agreed that it's best if I at least let Health Services know what's going on.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 18, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Thanks girls
> 
> I'm planning on going to my college's Health Services in the morning. I told my mom about it, and she's getting worried too, so we agreed that it's best if I at least let Health Services know what's going on.



I'm relieved that your mom knows what's going on and that you're going to your school's health clinic. Don't take no for an answer. The amount of pain that you describe, a pain unrelieved by even crazy high, potentially dangerous doses of Motrin, is not normal. And I've never heard of anyone in that amount of pain from PCOS. From garden variety corpus luteum or functional cysts? Yes. Dermoid cysts? Definitely. But PCOS cysts are wee little things that usually don't cause much pain. 

Like I said before, your pain could be coming from anything. Our bodies are complicated things and there's a lot going on in the lower abdomen/pelvic area. The only way to know for sure is through an examination and possible imaging with ultrasound. 

Please let us know what you find out, okay? And yeah... don't take more than 800 mg of Motrin at a time, okay? It's really just not safe.


----------



## Tania (Feb 18, 2009)

I hope this is resolved for you soon, Kriss!


----------



## WildDiva (Feb 18, 2009)

I can totally relate with the pain you are talking about...although my dr hasnt dismissed my pain, he has blamed my pcos on my weight...he basically tells me i need a full hysto for this to go away. For now i take the advil and deal with it...oh and i get the pain at least every couple of months...hang in there girl!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 18, 2009)

That is a ridiculous thing for your doctor to say to you. You need to checkout Soul Cysters Or find a gyno who is an expert in PCOS or go to an Endo.

What a stupid thing for your Dr. to say. 





WildDiva said:


> I can totally relate with the pain you are talking about...although my dr hasnt dismissed my pain, he has blamed my pcos on my weight...he basically tells me i need a full hysto for this to go away. For now i take the advil and deal with it...oh and i get the pain at least every couple of months...hang in there girl!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 18, 2009)

Krissy, did you go today? How are you feeling? What's going on? Worried friends want to know.


----------



## Weeze (Feb 19, 2009)

I didn't get around to going to Health Services, but my mom made me an appointment with a different dr. lol, it's actually the guy that delivered me!

but the pain has eased up a good bit, I only took ONE aleve at a time, and having the little beanbag thing is helping a lot.


----------



## olwen (Feb 19, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I didn't get around to going to Health Services, but my mom made me an appointment with a different dr. lol, it's actually the guy that delivered me!
> 
> but the pain has eased up a good bit, I only took ONE aleve at a time, and having the little beanbag thing is helping a lot.



Excellent. Let us know how the other appointment goes.


----------



## Celestial Ceece (May 9, 2009)

I think I might have PCOS, and heres why. When I was 16, my mother was concerned that I hadnt started my period on my own, so she took me in to my PCP, who did a battery of tests. The conclusion was that my hormones were out of whack and I had too much testosterone, and too little of something else (not sure what at this point). To start my period, I was prescribed progesterone, and I had to take it monthly. My first period was like hell. Subsequent periods using that hormone were god awful. 

After a few years, I took myself off the meds. Who knows why, I just did. I had gone on birth control and had the worst reaction to any kind of birth control  severe irregular bleeding, etc. So I nixed the birth control too. Since then, my periods have been sporadic at best, and I believe I am infertile. I have had unprotected sex with a partner that I was with for a long period of time, and at one point I was trying to get pregnant with no success. I never had a pregnancy scare, not once. 

My periods come every 2  3 months. I havent brought this up with my Doctor, nor have I been tested for anything. I've gotten ovulation test kits before, and tracked my periods, thinking I would find out when I most fertile. Instead, I found out that if I DO ovulate, it doesn't happen in a way that would show up on an ovulation test. I was supposed to see an endocrinologist years ago, but I didnt. For the past ten or so years, Ive had excess facial hair and excess hair in other places (god this is so embarrassing). I have a deeper voice than most women too. Ive also had irregular pap tests that ended up fine in the long run. 

I guess thats about all. Ive always suspected that my hormones are still not right, and I decided to look up PCOS today. I have a lot of symptoms of it and Im wondering if I should get tested. I figured that I should check out things on the boards and find out who has this problem and what kinds of issues it presents. 

So what do folks think  should I be tested? Should I ask my Doctor or go to a gynecologist about this? I am not worried but I feel like I may have this disorder! Thoughts, advice?


----------



## Miss Vickie (May 9, 2009)

Yes, absolutely get tested. Even if you don't want to have kids, there are health risks to PCOS that need to be addressed. You can talk to your OB/GYN to begin with, but in my experience, it's endocrinologists who know the most about PCOS and how to treat it. 

You don't have to suffer, Ceece. Get tested. Get treated. And in the meantime, if you haven't checked it out already, check this place out. They have lots of great information.


----------



## Celestial Ceece (May 10, 2009)

Missaf, and Miss Vicki - thanks for your responses, and all of the helpful information. I'm a little overwhelmed but better to be informed than not. I am going to check out those links and thank you both for taking the time to respond!

*fat hugs and happy mom's day too*


----------

